# So, how many here ARE feeders?



## Gendo Ikari (Apr 26, 2006)

Or share feeder feelings? "Non-practicing feeders" if you will.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm still not sure if I'd ever actually be willing to take part in it, but I have the desire, or at least inclination to.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess I'd qualify as would-be feeder -- It's a preference/fantasy, but certainly not a requirement.


----------



## vlrga (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not really looking to get into any serious relationships at this point in life, but if/when I do, and the guy enjoys it, a little feeding could certainly turn out to be a fun experience.  

Otherwise, fantasies are just fantasies.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2006)

I kind of am. Not too serious about it though, it's more of a fantasy than a realness... most of the time anyway. Sometimes we like to get kinky 

=Divals


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 27, 2006)

i am, but i sometimes question myself. for example, i love seeing my girlfriend eat alot and hopefully gain weight. but her being happy means so much more to me than her weight.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 27, 2006)

One doesn't have to actually partake in the act and produce results to find feederism appealing. There is such a thing as fantasy. 

For example, those who are into bondage, they don't tie their partners or have themselves tied up on a daily basis.. they might fantasize about it, but there is indeed reality.

Not to say that there are Feeders/Feedees out there living their fantasies as reality, more kudos to them... but being sexually stimulated by the idea or playing out fantasy roleplay to supply that desire is a whole other thing. 


So do both sides of that fence wear the label "Feeder"? ::Shrug:: 

If it works for you and everyone is willing - have fun, enjoy!

Now let me go get a sandwich,
Heather :eat1:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm actuialy kinda confused about my personal Feederism... I'm not sure if I am or not...

On one hand, the concept of a big girl getting bigger is a concept that I think is amazing, but on the other hand, I'm perfectly content with the thought of just being with a big girl w/ out the gaining aspect. I haven't ever been able to expereiance feederism frist hand so I can't really say whether or not I am a true feeder, but I wouldn't be agenest trying it at some point to figure this out for my self.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Apr 27, 2006)

Despite my name on here I would say I am more of an encourager.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 27, 2006)

*To me feeder/feedee relationships have varying levels of involvement the same as any other interest.You can enjoy watching your partner eat with no actual concern about gain.You can have a small interest in the gaining or you can feel that the gain is the main goal of the feeding.I haven't directly been involved in this type of relationship BUT I do enjoy watching a lady enjoy a good meal.The thought of her actually tasting each bite & savoring it.The idea that she doesn't really care to watch each little calorie,worrying about if she gains or not.Just watching her eat can be a sexual/sensual experience in itself.Is she picky?Does she take the time to actually taste & enjoy the flavor?Does she just wolf it down?Like anything else in life...to each their own I guess...:eat2: *


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 27, 2006)

**waves hand**

I keep my girls well-fed...always...


----------



## Mini (Apr 27, 2006)

For me it's mostly a curiosity. Not sure I'd ever follow through on it.

That said, if a gal gains weight, woot! But if she doesn't, woot! Women in general please me.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 27, 2006)

I enjoy food...and I like to eat. But I don't eat to gain. If I gain, I gain....If I don't, I don't. And I would like a guy in my life who enjoyed the fact that I liked food, but didn't try to make me eat all the time to gain. 
If that makes any sense.
Stacey


----------



## herin (Apr 27, 2006)

I am a feedee and am being converted into a feeder as well. :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 27, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I enjoy food...and I like to eat. But I don't eat to gain. If I gain, I gain....If I don't, I don't. And I would like a guy in my life who enjoyed the fact that I liked food, but didn't try to make me eat all the time to gain.
> If that makes any sense.



Actually makes PERFECT sense, Stacey. That's how it was with my exgirlfriend and I. She enjoyed over-eating and I enjoyed the results, so everything meshed together very well. She gained quite a bit (100lbs to be exact) with me taking her out...wasn't necessarilly all on purpose, but she never felt guilty about it.
There are some people in this world who naturally want to gain weight in thinking that it will make them look sexier (and they're right! )...my ex wasn't one of those people, but she was comfortable with the weight she had gained in knowing how much I enjoyed it. And besides, how many of you girls WOULDN'T want a boyfriend who brought mint chip ice cream over whenever he came to see you?


----------



## moonvine (Apr 27, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And besides, how many of you girls WOULDN'T want a boyfriend who brought mint chip ice cream over whenever he came to see you?



I'd be happy with a boyfriend who brought *himself* over, though ice cream never hurts.


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 27, 2006)

I wouldn't call myself a real feeder per say.

I mean, I do enjoy the site of a confident big woman eating, but then again I also enjoy the sight of a confident big woman doing most things. Although, yes there have been a few occasions where the simple act of it did wonders for me, yes.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 27, 2006)

I love food, and I'm not ashamed to eat a lot of it at the dining hall or where ever I am. Though I wonder what my dinner dates (my boyfriend, my dormmates, there's always a bunch of people from my dorm at Brower, the dining hall) think of me!

Speaking of which, I'd like something sweet now.  nums.


----------



## jack (Apr 28, 2006)

If you mean: does the idea of weight gain interest you, sexually? Yes.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 28, 2006)

Since I found out that there is a label for what I enjoy, fantasy and real life as well...I've felt a bit better. 

Yes I am a feeder. Or maybe just an encourager. Being that the force feeding thing doesn't do much for me I've been told by a few that I'm more of an encourager.

But I also have a very active imagination, so if I do date another guy who is not into gaining, I've learned that I can rely on fantasy to help in many of my, for lack of a better word, cravings.


----------



## Moyseku (Apr 28, 2006)

yes, i am a feeder, and i think its okay to say it, because i like a girl well fed and see how women eat and gain, then, i am a feeder :doh:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

i am not a feeder or a feedee... this whole concept is rather new to me... i have never thought of actively gaining... in fact, the idea does not really appeal to me very much... perhaps this could be due to the fact that my body has always been my body??? i have always been big and am the same size since 8th grade... i do enjoy good food, but then again, who doesn't??? i love to eat abundant amounts of veggies, which i graze on... does that count??? 

if anyone is curious about my 5 hour salad, let me know... :eat1:


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 28, 2006)

After reading Heather's post...

Yes, I definately am one. Just because I don't know if I'd ever participate in it, I still am intrigued by it and if I make a choice not to ever feed a woman, it will be against the will of every hormone in my body.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 28, 2006)

I feel like one would be a "feeder" if it is an PREVALENT fantasy that he or she would like to make a reality or actually does make a reality... though that's just my take on the subject, which I do not know about first-hand. My fantasies about big girls have never involved food or feeding, and while it may be fun to play around with the idea, I'd be perfectly content if I didn't so I'm not really even close to a "feeder." 

However I do, like many have stated, find it attractive when a girl finds no shame in putting a helping heap of food on her plate and finishing it... too many (especially college) girls who call a plate of lettuce or half a bowl of Cheerios a meal. I've found myself much more impressed with the girls- regardless of how big they are or not- who load up their breakfast plates at the dining hall with eggs and hash browns, and smother them in cheese and ketchup. I don't fantasize about them eating it, but I'm just like "go you!" Of course, if she's a big girl, that's always a big plus


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 29, 2006)

For me, I love a woman who loves to eat; :eat1: and has the abundant fleshy curvaceous body to prove it. Of course, much of her life is focused on food, focused on cooking and eating. 

I'm not a stereotypical feeder. I have no funnels. I don't count calories. For me, feeding is not about how much a lady eats, but how much fun she has eating. I want her to enjoy it a lot. :eat2: And I hope that she will get fatter and larger. 

In my imagination, there is no limit. A woman cannot become too fat for me to want her. In reality, it's up to her what happens. 

I love women. I love fat women and I love enormously fat and hungry women. :wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 30, 2006)

<---loaded with feeder fantasies and desires, don't feel like acting them out in this particular relationship


----------



## jack (May 1, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> <---loaded with feeder fantasies and desires, don't feel like acting them out in this particular relationship



But at least you're not a furry.




Also, a couple people have mentioned that they're not into force-feeding. This got me to thinking: I'm not into force feeding at all. If she's not enjoying it, it's not enjoyable for either party. I don't think that funnels/force-feeding/calorie counting/whatever are required for a feeder, as I understand it.

I like fat girls. I find the idea of a fat girl eating sexually appealing. I find the idea of a fat girl gaining weight sexually appealing. Obviously there are limits to these three statements, but - or at least I think - they're probably the only three fundamental things required to be a feeder. Replace "girl" with "guy," obviously, if it applies.


----------



## altered states (May 1, 2006)

Most of my fantasies involve feeding and weight gain, but the real world of feederism, what little I've seen, isn't for me.


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And besides, how many of you girls WOULDN'T want a boyfriend who brought mint chip ice cream over whenever he came to see you?


I knew a guy who'd bring over a pint of Phish food when he'd come over to watch tv and then we'd sit side by side, eating from the container.

but, he was gay.


----------



## mossystate (May 1, 2006)

Also, a couple people have mentioned that they're not into force-feeding. This got me to thinking: I'm not into force feeding at all. If she's not enjoying it, it's not enjoyable for either party. 


Ummm...yeah...force is..ummm..force..not a good thing..


----------



## LJ Rock (May 1, 2006)

Yes, I consider myself a feeder... often by fantasy, occasionally in reality.

No, not the mean, scary, stereotyped feeder that everyone is afraid of... more like the, "lets cuddle up on the sofa and eat pizza and ice cream and cookies 'til we're completely stuffed and get it on...." type of feeder that everyone LOVES! :smitten: LOL


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2006)

Although I don't like the term much. I like encourager better. 

I am turned on by weight gain, and fantasize about it regularly. However, at the same time, in lots of years of being together, I've never pushed my wife to gain any harder than asking "would you like some dessert?" If my life had been different, and I'd met someone more into enjoying fatness, maybe I would have done more with these desires. But I didn't, so fantasy and Dimensions will suffice.

-Ed


----------



## LJ Rock (May 1, 2006)

I don't know if I believe that someone saying that they are into "force feeding" is a bad thing in and of itself. I think that with any kind of sub/dom role playing, it only works if both parties are into it and can agree on some basic ground rules. 

Once you cross the line and start hurting someone, that's when things could get ugly and messy... like mom used to say, "It's all fun and games 'til someone gets hurt!" 

Even though I am not really the type to be into S&M, bondage or anything like that, I think if my partner wanted me to restrain her arms with like a silk tie or some of those fuzzy handcuffs while I stuffed her full of cheesecake, I would have absolutely no problem with that (as long as it was my turn next! lol)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 1, 2006)

*I have fANTAsized about feeding all my life....have had some bf's that were kinda obese..one in particular that loved to wear flannel shirts with the sleeves cut off...and his huge furry belly hanging out..he had no INHIBITIONS about his massive beer bellly...used to love watching him eat..and always encourage who ever i am with to eat more....and one day i will find the man of my dreams that will let me help him just blow up....<G>*


----------



## McMuffin (May 2, 2006)

I love to watch my girlfriend eat, and have, on occasion, fed her (a few spoonfuls of Ben & Jerry's, chicken alfredo) and loved it much, but the force feeding is very much a turn-off, and somewhat disturbing to me... I just love when my girl lets her constant self-doubt dissapate for a little while and enjoys eating (she's not really big at all, just pleasingly plump, and been on a diet since we started going out ) I've always told her how beautiful she really is, inside and out, and how I love that she's not a size 1, but she refuses to take my compliments at full value. so it is nice to think about her gaining, but I want her to be happy more than anything.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

I like to think of myself as a encourager/enabler... but usually I'm just enabling myself.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 2, 2006)

i have definite feeder fantasies(nice ones, actually...)...and if i ever get the opportunity to act them out, i'll take it, but it's not something i'd really push for.

i was recently put in the "feedee" position for the first time, and let me tell you...NICE. i used to not think i'd ever gain if i was in a relationship w/a feedee, but now im not so sure.


----------



## msmithma (May 3, 2006)

non-practicing due to significant other's wishes but she knows about my likes


----------



## Allie Cat (May 3, 2006)

jack said:


> But at least you're not a furry.



You say that like there's something wrong with being a furry... o.o;
 
=Divals


----------



## coyote wild (May 4, 2006)

my girlfriend knows every minute aspect of my fantasies and likes to have fun with it. she lets me feed her sometimes (although she hasn't in a while), and she'll lift her shirt and show me her belly. sometimes she'll grab my face and shove it into her soft abdomen. *muah*!

but am i a feeder? like most people have said, i guess more of an encourager. fantasy-wise, yes. i love the idea of fattening a woman. and as much as i would love to see my baby grow to be 400lbs, i would rather her be happy and healthy.


----------



## bellylover (May 11, 2006)

I have a feeder side in me, but not practicing since my gf isn't happy with her current weight...


----------



## lizzy (May 11, 2006)

In the past, I've thought of myself as a feeder. I always enjoyed feeding people. My boyfriends always got fatter between going out and my cooking. Then I began dating a guy who turned the tables. He was already quite fat and I slowly realized he enjoyed watching me eat and gain weight. It was a very fattening realationship. :eat1:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 13, 2006)

I don't get the idea of trying to fatten someone into fitting some kind of physical ideal or fetish. Seems a heck of a lot easier just to get someone that you are attracted to as they are to begin with. 

Plus watching people eat kinda grosses me out. 

If that's what a couple is into, more power too them. But it's really not for me.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 13, 2006)

Well I must qualify myself as a feeder I mean I'm still single and ya'll I'm still looking for Single Fat Admirers on this Dimensions Message Board because I really need a boyfriend online because I want to know that I have someone who feels the same way about me gainng as I do because my parents are anti for me gaining weight especially my father he gets on nerves at times because he gets on me for eating so many sweets well someones my nerves go bad I need to eat and it feels good eating and getting that pain off my chest sometimes I cry because it hurts me and I tell him that he says Hurtful words but does he listen nope! He continues...But yes I'm a Feeder in mind but I like Bigger Guys so pm me my SN is ChristianSista45 as you see by my AIM Icon


----------



## Totmacher (May 13, 2006)

I'm a feeder. hold on a sec...

/me grabs a butterfly net and chases his politcial aspirations off into the sunset.


----------



## interesting monster (May 14, 2006)

Yes, I gravitate towards it. More so now than at any other point in my life. No, I haven't done it. It's funny, accepting the FA part of me was easy...the feeder part? Not so much. It's been quite the internal debate.

Will I ever do it? 
Oh yeah.
You know it.


----------



## Moonchild (May 14, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't get the idea of trying to fatten someone into fitting some kind of physical ideal or fetish. Seems a heck of a lot easier just to get someone that you are attracted to as they are to begin with.
> 
> Plus watching people eat kinda grosses me out.
> 
> If that's what a couple is into, more power too them. But it's really not for me.



You know, for me the eating part is almost better than the weight gain part. Don't ask why, because I haven't got a clue. Actually I'm pretty open about that part, some of my friends know I get turned on by girls eating stuff. But it has to be the right sort of stuff. Usually dessert-type things.



jack said:


> But at least you're not a furry.


Hey, I happen to be furry and I'm very offended.





Oh, _a_ furry. Nevermind. I just really need a shave and a haircut.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Whoa, Moonchild, you're from New Jersey?


----------



## kilo riley (May 15, 2006)

I can't imagine myself being into this in reality because the most important thing to me in a relationship is love and when you are in love with someone they could be 150 lbs or 250 lbs and it doesn't matter.

but I like viewing before and after photos online or when a I see a slim girl get fat it's pretty hot.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 15, 2006)

I don't know. I have never practiced feeding. But, I am a FA, and I love to seeing a women enjoy a meal. However, I never enjoyed the idea of force feeding, or gaining until the person is bed ridden and, respect the fact it's the other person's body. So, I don't know.


----------



## Lucasb1988 (May 2, 2007)

I have never actully fed anyone but I would love to try it.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (May 2, 2007)

*Slides in through window*

Sorry I'm late.

<----Feeder

I love everything about it. Full mouths, stuffed bellies, weight gain...gimme.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> **waves hand**
> 
> I keep my girls well-fed...always...



Yeah, I noticed...she posted some pics on another thread! LOL

(I'm glad to see you guys happy, Bruce  )


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sorry I'm late.


 
Yeah, don't worry about that. This thread was dead for....not quiiiiite a whole year before it got resurrected.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, don't worry about that. This thread was dead for....not quiiiiite a whole year before it got resurrected.



I read what i posted almost a year ago..and was like...I DONT REMEMBER saying that.....wow...still an encourager ...love the *IDEA* of being a *FEeder*..but meeting someone to actually enjoy that with....easier said then done I have learned in the past year,,,tons of men love the *FANTASY* of me being their *FFEDER* specifically ONLINE...but real life....hmmmm


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2007)

HAY LUK IM POSTING IN A YEAROLD THRED

And the OP was banned, too!


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> **waves hand**
> 
> I keep my girls well-fed...always...



Keep up the great work, cause the one you're with now is looking absolutely INCREDIBLE in her last few updates.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 2, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Keep up the great work, cause she's looking absolutely INCREDIBLE in the last few updates.



Who is this that we're talking about now? o.o

=Divals


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

I'm more of an encourager, although I could certainly be a feeder to a woman who implicitly made me aware she wanted it. But force feeding is only a fantasy, and only one I have when I'm feeling sadistic.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (May 2, 2007)

My experiences have been few, but I feel extremely blessed to have had any at all- considering how many feeders are relegated to the realm of the theoretical. 

That being said: 

Yo.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

I posted in here already, didn't I? Crap, I didn't notice how old it was until I posted. Dangit, why are we digging up graves?


----------



## Seth Warren (May 3, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I posted in here already, didn't I? Crap, I didn't notice how old it was until I posted. Dangit, why are we digging up graves?


 
Thread necromancy is bad, mmm'kay? We don't need forum zombies.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, what the heck's goin' on here? I just read through this whole thread wondering why I hadn't noticed it until today... then I noticed that all the posts on the first two pages were dated 200_6_. I even gave Heather some rep for a year-old post :doh:.

All that said... yep, I'm an encourager, which is the term I prefer. As I've said in other threads, I'd love to find a partner who was genuinely into it, but if that doesn't happen I'm happy to keep it in fantasy, which is where it has remained so far. I'm an FA first and an encourager second, so if my partner doesn't want to gain, I can still enjoy her just the way she is .

And Bruce? Having seen those parking lot photos, all I have to say to you is: AWESOME WORK DUDE . (I also dig your kilt.)


----------



## Mr_Longhair (May 3, 2007)

I thought I was a feeder but I dont shove food in any mouth (exept on very special occasions) but I do encourage and enable growth and are not shy about my preference... but does that make me a feeder...sort of i guess...
well ..... I just love "fluufff" on ladies...

....does that meen i am a "fluffer"....lol


----------



## lemmink (May 3, 2007)

Woo! Old post!

Feeder first, FA second. Currently in a feeder/feedee relationship.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 3, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, don't worry about that. This thread was dead for....not quiiiiite a whole year before it got resurrected.





Blackjack said:


> HAY LUK IM POSTING IN A YEAROLD THRED
> 
> And the OP was banned, too!




Am I missing something here? There are many threads that are "resurrected" and its all good, brings interesting topics back up for people who haven't seen them yet and wouldn't find them otherwise. 

Was there a post somewhere else about old threads that I missed?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Yeah, what the heck's goin' on here? I just read through this whole thread wondering why I hadn't noticed it until today... then I noticed that all the posts on the first two pages were dated 200_6_. I even gave Heather some rep for a year-old post :doh:.
> 
> All that said... yep, I'm an encourager, which is the term I prefer. As I've said in other threads, I'd love to find a partner who was genuinely into it, but if that doesn't happen I'm happy to keep it in fantasy, which is where it has remained so far. I'm an FA first and an encourager second, so if my partner doesn't want to gain, I can still enjoy her just the way she is .
> 
> And Bruce? Having seen those parking lot photos, all I have to say to you is: AWESOME WORK DUDE . (I also dig your kilt.)



Well Im sure Heather appreciates it anyway, lol. year old post rep is just as good as today rep


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 3, 2007)

after reading my post in here, i kinda want to change my answer. 

no matter how you slice it, im a feeder. even though i've never been in a feeder/feedee relationship, i want to.


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Am I missing something here? There are many threads that are "resurrected" and its all good, brings interesting topics back up for people who haven't seen them yet and wouldn't find them otherwise.
> 
> Was there a post somewhere else about old threads that I missed?



Most of the time it's considered poor forum etiquette to bring up ancient threads unless there's something compelling and interesting to be said about it. And even then, if the thread's older than a couple months, it's usually a better idea to make a new one, reference the old one, and make said interesting point.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Most of the time it's considered poor forum etiquette to bring up ancient threads unless there's something compelling and interesting to be said about it. And even then, if the thread's older than a couple months, it's usually a better idea to make a new one, reference the old one, and make said interesting point.



that all depends on what forum you are on. i've been on forums that would much rather have an old thread brought back from the dead than have a new one on the same topic started.


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2007)

Feeder and FA. I always admire a BBW with a Healthy Appettite.
For me - I guess I'm 'picky' what I eat. I can say that my taste buds have changed over time. I would enjoy a home cooked meal and or going nice restaurant (diner, pizzeria,cafe etc. ) as oppossed to most fast food places.


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> that all depends on what forum you are on. i've been on forums that would much rather have an old thread brought back from the dead than have a new one on the same topic started.



Out of all the boards I've been on, there are only one or two like that. Which is why I said "most of the time".


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Out of all the boards I've been on, there are only one or two like that. Which is why I said "most of the time".



good point. i probably should've read that closer, huh?


----------



## Patch Lumpkins (May 7, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have fANTAsized about feeding all my life....have had some bf's that were kinda obese..one in particular that loved to wear flannel shirts with the sleeves cut off...and his huge furry belly hanging out..he had no INHIBITIONS about his massive beer bellly...used to love watching him eat..and always encourage who ever i am with to eat more....and one day i will find the man of my dreams that will let me help him just blow up....<G>*



WOW... I would love to blow up for you!


----------



## Patch Lumpkins (May 8, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I read what i posted almost a year ago..and was like...I DONT REMEMBER saying that.....wow...still an encourager ...love the *IDEA* of being a *FEeder*..but meeting someone to actually enjoy that with....easier said then done I have learned in the past year,,,tons of men love the *FANTASY* of me being their *FFEDER* specifically ONLINE...but real life....hmmmm



My dream is to meet a feeder and be her partner in real time. I don't want to live the rest of my life though online fantasies. I want this for real so bad, I would move mountains to make it happen.


----------



## Moyseku (May 9, 2013)

i am definetively a feeder, not only i enjoy being with a fat lady, i love see her growing, eating and of course feeding her, cooking her favourite dishes, feeding her as she enjoy her preferred food, and give to her all the food she wants. the more she eats the better, the fatter she becomes the better.

i cant deal with this :eat2:


----------

